

Harvesting Energy from Aircraft Wings - stiglibeck
http://www.thebetterindia.com/25081/5-young-indian-innovators-steal-show-unesco-airbus-fly-ideas-competition/

======
bigpimpin
This is why I put windmills on my F350

